# Greetings form Michigan



## full throttle q (Dec 3, 2007)

New to this forum hang out on a couple others. Have a Chargriller, a couple UDS, Smokin' Tex, a Weber kettle and a gasser. I am in the process of building two large units. One stumps clone and one with a rotissorie.
I am still learning but want to junp into some local comps this year. I have some metal fab experience if someone needs help I will do what I can

Mike


----------



## gramason (Dec 3, 2007)

Welcome aboard, Like to see some pics of the smokers your building.


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 3, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF Mike! Looking forward to your Qviews and input.


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Dec 3, 2007)

Welcome to SMF! Sounds like you're set up with enough smokers to cook for a small army. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Looking forward to seeing pics of your smokers as well as the stuff that comes out of them. 

This is a friendly sort of place, so make yourself at home and look around. We're glad you joined us.


----------



## richtee (Dec 3, 2007)

Hia From Lake orion. I'm in the middle of a custom rig- stickburner/propane hybrid <Search "beast">. Welcome to SMF and enjoy! What area you from?


----------



## dingle (Dec 3, 2007)

Jump in feet first Throttle! Enjoy the ride and post those pics.


----------



## rip (Dec 3, 2007)

Welcome to the site, looking forward to some pics.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Dec 3, 2007)

Welcome Full Throttle Q. Lookin forward to pics of your builds and some input to the forum.


----------



## pescadero (Dec 3, 2007)

Full Throttle:

Glad to have you as a new member.  I know you will enjoy yourself here.

Have fun.

Skip


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 3, 2007)

Welcome aboard Full Throttle, glad you joined us!!


----------



## full throttle q (Dec 3, 2007)

I am in Clinton Township, the shop is in Fraser. I will take some pics and post them. Richtee, did a search for "beast" and got everything but the cooker your building, got any links? love to see it
Mike


----------



## Deer Meat (Dec 3, 2007)

Welcome full throttle, sounds like you will be an asset to the SMF. Got any favorite recipes or rubs you would like to share?

Glad to have you here


----------



## capt dan (Dec 3, 2007)

welcome to the site from another Michigander. You will like it here!


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh ya, were neighbor's..........welcome to the SMF!
P.M. sent!


----------



## richtee (Dec 4, 2007)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ighlight=beast


----------



## full throttle q (Dec 5, 2007)

that thing is a beast, lookin good too. I will get some pictures up and try to participate. Thanks for the nice welcome, who knew there were many guys from MI. around we ned to plan a get together
Mike


----------



## tonto1117 (Dec 5, 2007)

Welcome aboard Full Throttle Q from a fellow Michigander. 

Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## jts70 (Dec 5, 2007)

Welcome aboard from another Michigander! Alot us around here


----------



## flyin'illini (Dec 6, 2007)

Welcome from yet another MI resident.   This site has a ton of great info.


----------



## deejaydebi (Dec 6, 2007)

Welcome Mike -

Sounds like you've got quite a collection of smokers there. Can't wait to see some QView!


----------



## roadking (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey Full Throttle - Here is a great sauce for you to use.  www.fullthrottlesauce.com


----------



## richtee (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Roadking. Make a post here in Roll Call intro'ing yourself and equipment and experience. Helps us help you, plus we're nosy  ;{)


----------

